# on th news TV station subject...



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

from our friends on FOX, posted on the FOX25.com website

"Nametag Allowance: Is it a waste of money?
Police Officers in Lowell get paid $450 a year to wear their nametags. The city spends more than $110,000 each year on the nametag allowance. It's in the contracts between the city and the police unions. Those contracts are up at the end of June. Do you think the nametag allowance should stay in the new contracts? Call Lowell City Manager John Cox at 978-970-4000 to voice your opinion."


from the fox undercover section


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

now I am not sure if I am more mad that Fox is exploiting it, or the fact that it is not in my contract!!!


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

Who really cares if Fox, Channel 7, et al do a 1-sided "hard-hitting FOX Undercover" segment on Name Tag allowances? I remembber watching them hype the hell out of this MAJOR STORY for 3 days and then the public's reaction was negligible. Anybody with a shred of common sense who watched this crap knows that if the words NAME TAG had been replaced with CLOTHING or EQUIPMENT, we'd never have heard one word about it! Unfortunately, these channels all cater to the lowest common denominator and rely on shrill hype to sell their product. This just proves AGAIN that these investigative "reporters" will always turn against public safety (police especially) when they have no real deceptions/frauds to "report" on!


----------



## JP64 (Jul 25, 2002)

Didn't they already do this story last year?


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Not sure when it was originally done by FOX, I was just looking for another story and I stumbled upon it, so I figured I would share it, no date with it though...


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

If I remeber correctly, I believe they aired this "BREAKING NEWS STORY" aka CRAP during the November sweeps period in 2003. Don't ever forget, the public "pays your salary" and they "have a right to know how much you make and for what" and blah, blah, blah. UNBELIEVABLE!


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

C'mon. Everybody knows you can't put a price on a good, clean, legible, highly visible name tag.

Just wait until the media figures out that any Trooper who carries binoculars in his or her cruiser is eligible for an extra $1000 a year for Nazi zeppelin spotting.


----------



## mopar6972 (May 6, 2003)

Dane said:


> C'mon. Everybody knows you can't put a price on a good, clean, legible, highly visible name tag.
> 
> Just wait until the media figures out that any Trooper who carries binoculars in his or her cruiser is eligible for an extra $1000 a year for Nazi zeppelin spotting.


OH NICE WORK, JUST HAD TO TELL THAT SECRET, DIDNT YOU? :roll:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

This is right up there with the Lowell Sun's recent blasting of Lowell cops who "double their salary" by working paid details.

Uhh... so what's the problem? Oh yeah, the paper fails to EVER mention to the public that details are paid for by the contractor, and the city actually receives an administrative fee on top of that, so the city is MAKING money, not losing it.

-Mike ](*,)


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

tomahawk said:


> This is right up there with the Lowell Sun's recent blasting of Lowell cops who "double their salary" by working paid details.
> 
> Uhh... so what's the problem? Oh yeah, the paper fails to EVER mention to the public that details are paid for by the contractor, and the city actually receives an administrative fee on top of that, so the city is MAKING money, not losing it.
> 
> -Mike ](*,)


Do you think they would post a story about Plumbers "doubling their salary" by working twice as much? They act like we get detail pay if we just request it. Guys work 80+ hours per week and the Newsrags act like the money is just handed to them.


----------



## BostonMuni (Apr 3, 2003)

The GLOBE :evil: is back at it today with another hard-hitting :roll: article on Police Officers in Boston earning significantly more than their counterparts throughout the country. Of course, there is no mention of the amount of hours worked to achieve these out-of-whack, unfair earnings - UNBELIEVABLE! Get ready, my friends: it's only just beginning of the insanity. Wait until all us cops start "cashing in" on all those "easy" details at the DNC this summer - we should hear words to the following: "What's the big deal, just a few protesters, right?" &amp; "You cops should stop complaining and picketing - you guys all make $100,000 already!" &amp; "It doesn't look that bad on TV!" 

I'm sure our good friends at the Globe and Herald will be eager to print our earnings (once again neglecting to mention the loss of Summer vacation time with friends/family; 80-90 hour workweeks, dangerous &amp; unpredictable conditions, etc.)


----------



## Dane (Sep 26, 2003)

In reporting this non-news, the Glob fails to account for the percentage of these hard earned salaries that goes to the housing costs cops have to put up with due to the residency requirement. These liberal douchebags LOVE to take shots at cops. Must be jealous or something.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Dane said:


> In reporting this non-news, the Glob fails to account for the percentage of these hard earned salaries that goes to the housing costs cops have to put up with due to the residency requirement. These liberal douchebags LOVE to take shots at cops. Must be jealous or something.


"...But Samuel R. Tyler, president of the Boston Municipal Research Bureau, said the union's leaders have little to complain about when it comes to pay. Boston, with the country's 20th-largest police force, has one of the nation's best-paid forces, he said.

"Police officers in Boston are compensated very favorably compared to their counterparts in other major cities," Tyler said. "We're competitive with just base pay compared to other police departments. When you add on the other pieces, with paid details and Quinn Bill, Boston is one of the top cities in the country in terms of police compensation."

"After three decades of seeking the Quinn Bill, once having achieved it, you'd think they'd cut the mayor some slack and appreciate that a major priority was realized," Tyler said.

I did a little research on this Tyler idiot...apparently he has been the head of that Boston Municipal Research Bureau thinktank for about 20 or 30 years. That means he has never had a real job...I wonder what he makes? How much would you have to pay HIM to get him to stick his head up in an attic while looking for a suspect and take a shot to the face, like that Boston cop did?

F*cking ivory tower intellectuals, somehow they know more about Police work than actual cops, even though they have never pinned on a badge.

If I were Nee, I would find out how much this scumbag makes and throw it at HIM the next time he fires off his mouth. A Boston cop making $50K isn't much when a 2 BR condo in Boston costs $300-$400,000.

I LOVE this quote:

"But Tyler said pay figures for police officers should include Quinn Bill benefits, which are available to police officers but not firefighters. The Quinn Bill boosts base pay by 10 percent for an associate's degree in criminal justice, 20 percent for a bachelor's, and 25 percent for a master's."

"Two-thirds of the Boston police force -- and more than half of its 1,400 patrolmen -- receive extra pay because of the program."

So, basically, ALMOST half of the patrolmen ( the group in the contract fight) DON"T get Quinn Bill, but these geniuses want to treat it as base pay?

A**holes. :twisted:


----------



## Doughnut33 (Mar 22, 2004)

In defense of Fox, I love their pointless sensationalized news stories--I have something to laugh at not one, but three times a night. Well, I guess that wasn't quite a pat on the back. Besides, as far as the nametags go (coincidentally I just got a compliment on mine today), it assures that my name is spelled correctly when Fox, or anybody has some other police or public safety issue to complain about. 
If somebody has a complaint, I always give people the option to call the "other 911". (No offense NYC, it's not a bad idea...)


----------

